# Cooker burners



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi
I'm not sure if anything might be missing on my cooker burners but they rattle like something awful.
I have the main body which is fitted to the cooker body, then the bit that fits inside this and on top a separate lid. What I need to know should there be any rings or spacers that should be fitted to stop these very loose and rattley burners.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

prog54 said:


> Hi
> I'm not sure if anything might be missing on my cooker burners but they rattle like something awful.
> I have the main body which is fitted to the cooker body, then the bit that fits inside this and on top a separate lid. What I need to know should there be any rings or spacers that should be fitted to stop these very loose and rattley burners.
> Cheers
> Terry


What make and model of hob is it Terry.


----------



## Habilis-abilis (Feb 10, 2012)

The "Stoves" cooker fitted to my E560 has two screws holding each burner assembly in place.
Other than that it's the same as the cooker at home.


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

if you find nothing missing to stop the rattles then tea towels do a good job, we have them amongst all the crockery and pans.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

The only 'loose' bit on my hob is the removable pan support which is one piece and clips tightly in place. The glass lid should have some rubber stops so that it does not rattle when closed.

The only rattle from my cooker is the grill pan which we wrap in a tea towel.

Dave


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

*Cooker*

Now they say a picture is worth 1000 words and it's really hard to imagine what you know so well...................................our burners with legs have little rubber feet that wedge them into the hob base.

BUT we replaced them with plastic rawl plugs that can be cut to just the right thickness.

Can you imagine that...................I know exactly what I mean ????


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Rawl plugs, what a brilliant idea, thanks for that :idea: 

Apologies for this interruption off topic  

Norman.


----------



## Bobthebass (Jun 30, 2014)

Not sure how it would help with the burners but anything rattly (grill pan, oven racks, pans etc) we put into neoprene laptop sleeves which we buy from eBay for £1.99 or so in all different sizes. You only need the cheapest you can find and they work brilliantly.


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
The cooker is a Belling 4500ti.
I've put a pic on of the parts mentioned which are very loose, if anyone knows of a spacer or part that is missing please let me know.
I know I can stop the rattles with padding or tee towels but it is so inconvenient when you just want to stop for a brew and have to dismantle all the padding before you can use the hob.
Cheers
Terry


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Although my cooker is going to be older and a different model than yours the burners look the same.
I have a wire type grid that clips over the top to stand the pans on, I gently pushed down the grid so when fitted it was just touching the burners, this stopped mine rattling.

Barry


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi Barry
I too have the metal grid/pan support but even pushing this down hard as far as it will go everything still rattles like mad.
I had thought of putting a thin metal strip around the outside of the first large aluminium burner fitting as this seems to be the part that causes the worse noise but I'm not sure if this would cause fire problems.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Would a simple rubber mat solve the problem, easy to put on or take off.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Chrome grid mentioned on previous posts.

But note the additional screws securing the black burner tops on my cooker top.


----------



## Matchlock (Jun 26, 2010)

Push down the metal grid over the burners on a table, bit at a time and keep fitting to check it until they put positive pressure on the burners.

Barry


----------



## prog54 (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheers Barry
now you have mentioned it seems such an obvious thing to do.
I'll give it a whirl and report back.
Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I imagine that a couple of microfibre clothes spead under the grids would solve the problem

Two seconds to place and remove

Aldi sells microfibre draining mats from time to time

Excellent in the oven to prevent rattles

And good for draining pots

Aldra


----------

